
Show HN: Hexagon Microservices Toolkit (For Kotlin) - jaguililla
https://hexagonkt.com
======
jaguililla
Hexagon is a microservices toolkit written in Kotlin. Its purpose is to ease
the building of server applications (Web applications, APIs or queue
consumers) that run inside a cloud platform.

I would appreciate the feedback. Thank you very much!

